# portable strobe kit question



## hombredelmar (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello everyone!
I am looking to buy a portable strobe kit that I will be able to use in my house and on location. I am looking to spend the most 1500. I have found a few that would fit my budget but wanted to get an opinion of those who already in the business since I have never had any of my own even thought I have used my friends strobes a couple of times. I have found these options, can you please tell me if there is anything better, in terms of brand name, power, recycling time, overall reliability and suitable light modifiers. 


Norman Allure 812777 Two-Light Battery Travel Kit (120VAC/12VDC) Norman Allure 812777 Two-Light Battery Travel Kit 812777 B&H
Photogenic AKC50BK 320W/s Travel Soft Box Kit with Battery (AC/DC) Photogenic AKC50BK 320W/s Travel Soft Box Kit 900140 B&H Photo
SP Studio Systems Excalibur Lancerlight AC/DC 1 Monolight Kit (110V AC/12V DC) SP Studio Systems Excalibur Lancerlight AC/DC 1 Monolight Kit
Interfit Stellar Xtreme 300 Watt/Second AC/DC Monolight Kit (120VAC/12VDC) Interfit Stellar Xtreme 300 Watt/Second AC/DC Monolight INT474
Bowens Gemini 500R PW 2-Light Kit Bowens Gemini 500R PW 2-Light Kit BW-4805USDAP B&H Photo Video


----------



## tirediron (Apr 17, 2014)

Are you wanting to use the product in a commercial capacity, and what amount of light do you want/need per head?


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 17, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Are you wanting to use the product in a commercial capacity, and what amount of light do you want/need per head?



I would suppose commercial not more than 500 per head.
I am concerned about reliability of the product and compatibility with qualitative accessories that i will need to invest when i buy the product. At the same time i am looking for a cost effective set.
I am not planning to do a major production on location and not planning to light up a football field , something that would be worth of spending money and to start from.
Thank you for your response, I really appreciate it!


----------



## ecphoto (Apr 17, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> Hello everyone!
> I am looking to buy a portable strobe kit that I will be able to use in my house and on location. I am looking to spend the most 1500. I have found a few that would fit my budget but wanted to get an opinion of those who already in the business since I have never had any of my own even thought I have used my friends strobes a couple of times. I have found these options, can you please tell me if there is anything better, in terms of brand name, power, recycling time, overall reliability and suitable light modifiers.
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of work are you looking to do with it? That's the biggest consideration.


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 17, 2014)

ecphoto said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone!
> ...



ECPHOTO, thank you for your response, Perhaps some wedding and portfolio shots when natural lighting is not sufficient.


----------



## Derrel (Apr 17, 2014)

I think the Paul C. BUff Einstein 640 monolights might be worth looking at. $499 each. They also make a nice portable power source, the Vagabond Mini. I myself, for $1,500, would rather own "more, but cheaper" flash units than just TWO units, for $1200 or so...  the Interfit Stellars at $317 for the unit AND the battery and charger would make it possible to own "more" units.


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> I think the Paul C. BUff Einstein 640 monolights might be worth looking at. $499 each. They also make a nice portable power source, the Vagabond Mini. I myself, for $1,500, would rather own "more, but cheaper" flash units than just TWO units, for $1200 or so...  the Interfit Stellars at $317 for the unit AND the battery and charger would make it possible to own "more" units.



Hey Darrell, thank you for your response, I really appreciate the info.  I read some specs of the unit Paul C. BUff Einstein 640 monolight but was not sure if it comes with the battery and why would you prefer this particular unit over other brands on the market?
Once again, thank you for your prompt response


----------



## Derrel (Apr 18, 2014)

hombredelmar said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > I think the Paul C. BUff Einstein 640 monolights might be worth looking at. $499 each. They also make a nice portable power source, the Vagabond Mini. I myself, for $1,500, would rather own "more, but cheaper" flash units than just TWO units, for $1200 or so...  the Interfit Stellars at $317 for the unit AND the battery and charger would make it possible to own "more" units.
> ...



Well, you asked for "other" good options. Studio flash gear is varied. You mention "cost-effective"...that's tricky to figure out. WHat one person can ford, another might find un-affordable. "Value" is also tricky; one person might value the Eisnteins for their short flash duration, and consistent color temps at low power; for many other people, flash duration in the 1/3000 second class or faster is pointless to have to pay extra for, and low-cost, "normal" monolights that have say, 1/1100 second flash duration at full power are fine. Some people wish to "impress", so they by Profoto brand flash gear. Other people want "Small", so they buy small lights.

I myself think cost-effective means MORE FLASH UNITS, not higher-powered ones. There are not a lot of ways or places to find out what flash is really the best...they are marketed oddly, and poorly,mostly. It's tough to find information. You can spend a LOT of money and get the SAME flash output as a $250 light.

The Eisnsteins are NOT sold with the Vagabond battery; the battery is separate. The $300-some units you mentioned above, the Impact lights, ARE sold with battery.


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 18, 2014)

Derrel said:


> hombredelmar said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



Thank you, now I have a home work to do!
You gave me a lot of information, got to process it
Thank you for  your informational contribution !!!


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 27, 2014)

I am having a hard time to make a decision on what do buy, either speed lights set of moonlights
I understand that monolights are not as portable as speed lights but more powerful with better recycle time , consistent with color temperature at lower power....


----------

